# Orford Ness



## Malenis (May 6, 2017)

We booked a photographic tour to get a closer look at these buildings. Expecting a National Trust tour to be quite restrictive, the guides were actually very relaxed about letting us mooch in and outside of the buildings. 

"The peninsula was formerly administered by the Ministry of Defence, which conducted secret military tests during both world wars and the Cold War.

The site was selected as the location for the Orfordness Beacon, one of the earliest experiments in long-range radio navigation. The Beacon was set up in 1929 and used in the pre-war era. In the 1930s Orford Ness was the site of the first purpose built experiments on the defence system that would later be known as radar. Having proved the technology on Orford Ness Robert Watson-Watt and his team moved to nearby Bawdsey Manor and developed the Chain Home radar system in time for its vital role in the Battle of Britain.

The Atomic Weapons Research Establishment had a base on the site, used for environmental testing, i.e. when a laboratory test is conducted to determine the functional performance of a component or system under conditions that simulate the real environment in which the component or system is expected to operate. Many of the buildings from this time remain clearly visible from the quay at Orford, including the distinctive "pagodas". Whilst it is maintained that no fissile material was tested on the site, the very high explosive initiator charge was present and the buildings were designed to absorb any accidental explosion, allowing gases and other material to vent and dissipate in a directed or contained manner. In the event of a larger accident, the roofs were designed to collapse onto the building, sealing it with a lid of concrete and shingle.

In the late 1960s an experimental Anglo-American military over-the-horizon radar known as Cobra Mist was built on the peninsula. It closed in 1973, and in the late 1970s and early 1980s the site and building were re-used for the Orfordness transmitting station. This powerful mediumwave radio station - originally owned and run by the Foreign Office, then the BBC and, after privatization in the 1990s, a series of private companies - was best known for transmitting the BBC World Service in English around the clock to continental Europe on 648 kHz from September 1982 until March 2011. The station has been disused since May 2012."

I never feel euthusiastic about visiting a place when you have to be guided and I think it reflects on my lack of my variety of photos in comparison to the amount of buildings we looked around. Hope you enjoy.....


----------



## krela (May 6, 2017)

Great photos, but that one with the main building and the lighthouse is superb.


----------



## stu8fish (May 6, 2017)

Love the lighthouse shot as well. Looks a stunning place to visit.


----------



## smiler (May 6, 2017)

The lighthouse shot was a beaut, but the amount of detritus in the pebbles interested me, I enjoyed it Malenis, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 6, 2017)

Interesting history and interesting photos.


----------



## DiggerDen (May 6, 2017)

Ditto on the lighthouse shot. Still good to see even if guided.


----------



## HughieD (May 6, 2017)

Always fancied seeing this place. Your fantastic pix have only further whetted by appetite!


----------



## UrbanX (May 7, 2017)

In love with this set, I love Orford! 
Was there much of a waiting list for the NT? I've heard its epic! 
Excellent set, thanks for sharing


----------



## Malenis (May 7, 2017)

UrbanX said:


> In love with this set, I love Orford!
> Was there much of a waiting list for the NT? I've heard its epic!
> Excellent set, thanks for sharing



If it is anything like this one, they couldn't tell me when the tour would be but to check the website regularly. I set a weekly alarm so I didn't forget lol I guess the NT would be the same.....first comes first served. Give them a tinkle


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 7, 2017)

been meaning to get here for ages.and now I have a national trust card I have no excuse.cracking set of shots mate


----------



## Wonjee (May 31, 2017)

Takes me back in time to 648kHz are the masts still there. Well done informative


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 22, 2017)

Fab close ups!


----------



## davros (Feb 8, 2018)

excellent material - love all those shots


----------



## cornish_snowdog (Feb 8, 2018)

Superb photographs. Love the composition...


----------

